# Primavera course 106



## helpthem (5 يونيو 2009)

EL salem Alaykoum
Please I am looking for primavera P6 course but 106 (ressources and budget
JAZAKOUM ELLAH ELF KHAYR


----------



## helpthem (6 يونيو 2009)

*no help*

is ther any body here


----------



## mahzad2005 (8 يونيو 2009)

hi,
I have this one. please mail me to send for you.


----------



## تامرالمصرى (8 يونيو 2009)

?Can u send it to me also


----------



## mahzad2005 (8 يونيو 2009)

Tamar file sent to you.


----------



## الكراديسى (8 يونيو 2009)

?Can u send it to me also


----------



## essa2000eg (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا اسف على المقاطعة بس ايه المشكلة لو كتبتم العربى بالعربى والانجليزى بالانجليزى بصراحة انا مش فاهم معظم الكلام 
دى ملحوظة صغيرة 

الامر الاخر يمكنك ان تقوم برفع الملف على مكتبة الادارة الهندسية ليكون مرجع هام لجميه المهندسين وشكرا لك على سعة صدرك


----------



## تامرالمصرى (9 يونيو 2009)

فى الحقيقه اخوتى الاعزاء لم يصلنى الملف بعد كما اشار اخونا العزيز ومازلت فى انتظاره مثلكم على احر من الجمر


----------



## helpthem (9 يونيو 2009)

*No file !!!*

Salam Aleikoum
for this moment no file no response 
I am Waiting to 
so if you are able to send give us juste a sign 
thinks a lot
SAlam


----------



## deryac (10 يونيو 2009)

Can u send it to me alsoPlease


----------



## helpthem (12 يونيو 2009)

*I have never seen that*

SAlam Alikoum
WHAT HAPPENED 
he has said that he send it for us but nothing was sent for us 
if it's a juste promise so beleive me it's not a good idea 
if you promise any thing do it please and dont give use a nice dreame 
really i have asked for this document because i hope to get it for a work and it most important for me 
so i have created this part of our engineering site to get a help and to 
give help for other 
is there any body to help us 
thinks a lot


----------



## mahzad2005 (14 يونيو 2009)

Hi dear,
im sorry ,i was in travel.but i sent file for tammar,
so,i send for you soon as possible.


----------



## تامرالمصرى (14 يونيو 2009)

ارجو من الاخ mahzad2005 عدم الادعاء بانه ارسل لى الملف فى الوقت الذى لم يحدث فيه هذا على الاطلاق ولو حدث لما ترردت فى ارساله الى اخوانى
هذا للتوضيح واتمنى من الاخ التاكد من الشخص الذى بعث له الملف لانه بالتاكيد ليس انا


----------



## mahzad2005 (14 يونيو 2009)

*this picture show that im right*

http://www.4shared.com/file/111730143/f410b98/P6-106.html


----------



## مهندس المشاعر (14 يونيو 2009)

pls, eng.mahzad2005 
help me
by sending me this file too
I will send you an email in order to attach your file and send it to me at my mail
thank you very much and good luck


----------



## mahzad2005 (15 يونيو 2009)

Hi, Of course for all dear engineer here
just send me PM.
​


----------



## bryar (15 يونيو 2009)

?Dear Mahzad2005 why you don't want to share this file with your friends


----------



## deryac (17 يونيو 2009)

Please send me too
[email protected]


----------



## mahzad2005 (20 يونيو 2009)

Unfortunately, due to low-speed Internet I can upload it somewhere


----------



## mahzad2005 (20 يونيو 2009)

*deryac sent for you..............
*


----------



## مووهوب (20 يونيو 2009)

??? ..........what,s that


----------



## foratfaris (21 يونيو 2009)

هل هناك احد من المنطقة الشرقية -السعودية


----------



## Armana (21 يونيو 2009)

آقاي حيدري زاد، لطف ميکني براي من هم بفرستي؟ برات pm زدم.


----------



## mahzad2005 (22 يونيو 2009)

چشم آرمانا
انت هنا چه می کنی


----------



## mahzad2005 (22 يونيو 2009)

چشم آرمانا
انت هنا چه مي کني


----------



## Armana (22 يونيو 2009)

سلام، مخلصم، ممنون ايميلت رو ديدم ولي فايل اتچ نشده‌ها. در ضمن الان فکر کنم انقدر فارسي نوشتم بندازنم بيرون.


----------



## mahzad2005 (23 يونيو 2009)

Armana sent to you and all dear requested.


----------



## Armana (23 يونيو 2009)

Hi dear Mahzad2005,
I haven't received this most wanted file till now. please daryab!


----------



## Armana (23 يونيو 2009)

Hi dear Mahzad2005,
I haven't received this most wanted file till now. please daryab!


----------



## Armana (23 يونيو 2009)

Hi dear Mahzad2005,
I haven't received this most wanted file till now. please daryab!


----------



## mahzad2005 (24 يونيو 2009)

Armana tel me 
09379860246


----------



## helpthem (25 يونيو 2009)

*It maked for help not for à meet*

salem aleikoum
for this moment you are doing a lot of mistakes 
the subject on this topic is how you can help every body on P6 106 course dont said that you have sending a file for all member and nobody has received a file 
and now we are looking that a group was created on this topic and it's not our view 
if you are here for another thing that you are looking for asked directly and dont make à LOOP 

I hope that ou administration close the subject difinitly 
all comment are out of what we need 

Please close this topic
and thinks for all
salem


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (18 سبتمبر 2009)

Please write PROPER English if you choose to, otherwise stick to Arabic!!

Regards


----------



## faris_under (31 أكتوبر 2009)

pls can u send to me 
[email protected]


----------



## siwael (21 أغسطس 2010)

write in arabic and ISA you will get responses


----------



## ahmed_2006 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

kindly send it to me

[email protected]​


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك ويعطيك العافيه


----------

